
Help Recover Climate Data from Old Ship Logs - brailsafe
https://www.oldweather.org/
======
Symbiote
There are many other similar projects, which may be of more or less interest /
difficulty than the ships logs.

[https://www.zooniverse.org/](https://www.zooniverse.org/)

------
zzleeper
Wow, this is quite hard.. a tutorial on how to read these logs would also be
useful, specially to get the handwriting.

~~~
my_first_acct
This forum post gives a flavor of what may be involved:
[http://forum.oldweather.org/index.php?topic=4421.0](http://forum.oldweather.org/index.php?topic=4421.0)

~~~
RonInDune
That ship in their example,the Seneca (Bark) of New Bedford, Mass., has a
super interesting history:
[https://archive.org/details/logbookofsenecab00unse](https://archive.org/details/logbookofsenecab00unse)

